# RCP Perspektive/View refresh



## mtk-flo (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich haben zwei Fragen....

ich habe in meiner RCP-Anwendung mehrere Views....

Ich verändere nun Variablen (ein Label) in einem View, aber da der View sich nicht aktualisiert, seh ich nicht die neuen Daten.

Wie kann ich einen View aktualisieren ?!
Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob ein View geöffnet ist?!


----------



## mtk-flo (30. Januar 2007)

Keiner ne Idee ?


----------



## chris_sit (30. Januar 2007)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du einen Listener einbinden musst. Damit deine View erkennt, wenn sich etwas an deinem View ändert.

Da ich selbst noch Neuling auf dem Terrain bin, kann ich dir leider keinen passenden Code-Schnipsel bieten, aber vielleicht einen hilfreichen Link 

http://www.eclipse.org/articles/viewArticle/ViewArticle2.html


----------

